# New Driver Designs



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

I notice that a lot of manufacturers, including the really high end Japanese brands and U.S. brands that have Japanese only companies, are producing 440cc drivers vs. the 460's that have been the trend. Besides shifting weight distribution and being able to employ a shorter shaft why the shift back to a smaller format? Also, with the technology focused on trajectory and spin, I am suprised that more companies don't offer a 10 degree loft. Comments.


----------

